# Fischspange basteln?



## Seneca (11. März 2018)

Habt ihr euch schon einmal eine Fischspange selber gebastelt? 

Es geht um einen Art Draht, der es erlaubt mehrere gefangende Fische beim Watangeln (in der Regel Hornhechte) in einem "Bündel" an die Wathose zu schnallen, damit man nicht für jeden einzelnen gefangenen Fisch ans Ufer muss, um ihn abzulegen.

Wie löst ihr dieses Problem? Ich bin auf Vorschläge gespannt


----------



## Taxidermist (11. März 2018)

*AW: Fischspange basteln?*

Ist zwar Bastelvermeidung, aber Kabelbinder machen den Job perfekt!
Gibt es auch wiederverwendbar.

https://www.conrad.de/de/kabelbinder-o0203930.html

Wenn man möchte kann man sich ja sowas aus Draht biegen und 9€ sparen?

https://meerforellenblinker.de/product_info.php?info=p297_ertner-fischring-va.html

Jürgen


----------



## schlotterschätt (11. März 2018)

*AW: Fischspange basteln?*

Also für 'n Zehner mit Versand würde ick, statt basteln, mir dieses Teil hier zulegen.
https://www.amazon.de/Balzer-Fischgalgen/dp/B01MSJQENR
Falls Dir da zu wenig Klammern dran sind, haste gleich 'ne Vorlage wie Du die Dinger biegen kannst. Dann haste auch was zum basteln.


----------



## Seneca (12. März 2018)

*AW: Fischspange basteln?*

Alles Klar. Danke für eure Tipp bzw. Hinweise. Ich habe mir nun einen gebastelt aus arretierbarem Kabelbinder in Kombination mit einem Kletterkarabiner.


----------



## Deep Down (12. März 2018)

*AW: Fischspange basteln?*

Großen Schlüsselring nehmen!


----------



## west1 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Fischspange basteln?*

Ein Stück Schnur 40- 50cm lang doppelt legen und verknoten,
beladen kommt die Schnur in einen Karabinerhaken der am Gürtel hängt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Fischspange basteln?*

Schnur und Kabelbinder reißen jedenfalls kein Loch in die Wathose.


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. März 2018)

*AW: Fischspange basteln?*

Monofil kein geflochtete Schnur (Hornhecht Zähne!!!)  1,5-2 mm. Lange ca. 1,5-2m. Bin 187cm groß.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=336138&page=2

und hier verbesserte Version mit Essstäbchen.










Bin sehr zufrieden. Einfache geht nicht. :m


----------



## Seneca (14. März 2018)

*AW: Fischspange basteln?*

Geil! Danke noch mal für die Fotos! Das ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Inspiration!


----------

